# Neuer Teich/Wasserstand



## Verena129 (20. Aug. 2019)

Huhu

Ich habe mit diesen Sommer einen kleinen Teich mit Bachlauf angelegt. Weil das Gefälle leider nicht stimmt habe ich einen kleinen Wall angelegt. Hier kann das Wasser bei vollem Wasserstand ablaufen und den Bachlauf befüllen. Dort habe ich dann an der tiefsten Stelle eine kleine Pumpe, die das Wasser über einen Schlauch zurück in den Teich pumpt. Was soweit auch funktioniert. Allerdings hatte ich von Anfang an Probleme den Wasserstand zu halten. Er sinkt über Nacht stark ab. Ich habe bereits eine neue Folie eingebaut, weil ich dachte mir wäre beim verlegen was kaputt gegangen, aber selbes Problem. Habt ihr Tipps?


----------



## DbSam (20. Aug. 2019)

Huhu return ...  lol


Hallo Verena,

man kann so aus der Ferne nur Vermutungen anstellen ...


Anhand Deiner Bilder würde ich vermuten, dass der Teich über keine Kapillarsperre (oder über die Suche) verfügt und die Ufermatten das Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen.
Vermutlich ist ringsum den Teich herum die Erde schön feucht ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Verena129 (20. Aug. 2019)

Ne, das ist ja das komische. Dachte ich auch erst. Seit ich eine mit Steinen gefüllte Lücke zwischen Matte und Sand habe ist der Sand schön trocken. Das Wasser ist trotzdem weg.


----------



## Whyatt (20. Aug. 2019)

Du schreibst er sinkt stark ab. Was bedeutet das denn genau?


----------



## Verena129 (20. Aug. 2019)

3-4 cm am Tag? Der gelb markierte Flachwasserbereich liegt komplett trocken.


----------



## Whyatt (20. Aug. 2019)

Füllst du dann immer auf oder beobachtest du ob es weiter im selben Maße sinkt?


----------



## Verena129 (21. Aug. 2019)

Ich fülle ihn morgens immer auf, damit die Pumpe nicht trocken läuft.


----------



## Ida17 (21. Aug. 2019)

Moin Verena udn herzlich Willkommen! 

Ein hübsches Fleckchen hast Du da gebaut  
Möglicherweise zieht die Pumpe Dir den Teich leer und über den Bachlauf, der auch recht lang wirkt, verdunsten wiederum einige Liter am Tag. 
Die Ufermatten tun ebenfalls ihr übriges und ziehen gierig das Wasser heraus. Gibt es eine Stelle um den Teich die besonders nass ist? 
Bei 40cm Tiefe erwärmt sich das Wasser schnell, womit die Verdunstung vorprogrammiert ist. Eine Möglichkeit den Teich tiefer zu gestalten hast Du nicht oder? 
Ich sehe das immer an meinem Minibecken von 30cm Tiefe, im Sommer kannst Du täglich eine Gießkanne wieder reinschütten.


----------



## Verena129 (21. Aug. 2019)

Huhu
Die Pumpe pumpt das Wasser aus dem Bachlauf zurück in den Teich. Abends kommt kein Nachschub, weil die Pumpen nur bei Sonnenlicht arbeiten. Morgens sieht es dann wie auf dem Foto aus. Wenn es wirklich nur Verdunstung ist, kann man es halt nicht ändern. Mir kam es dafür nur zu viel vor?


----------



## DbSam (21. Aug. 2019)

Huhu return,

so ganz langsam kommen ja ein paar Details der Teichanlage ans Tageslicht ...

Wenn der Bachlauf nicht in Funktion ist, dann muss der untere Teich das gesamte Wasser - welches sonst im Umlauf ist - speichern.
Bitte teste mal, ob es dann nicht doch irgendwo überläuft oder per Saugwirkung verschwindet wenn die Pumpen nicht laufen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (21. Aug. 2019)

Verena129 schrieb:


> Abends kommt kein Nachschub, weil die Pumpen nur bei Sonnenlicht arbeiten


Ich glaub, das ist des Rätsels Lösung 
Wenn die Pumpe beim "letzten Sonnenstrahl" das Wasser in den Bach befördert, dann versickert dort auch die Hälfte und morgens sieht der Teich wie leer gepumpt aus, was er ja in dem Sinne ist auch ist. 
Um dem zu entgehen, kannst Du ein paar Stellen im Bachlauf tiefer ausheben, damit sich dort das Wasser sammelt und er für etwaige Pflanzen nicht komplett trocken fällt.
@Tottoabs hat da einen richtigen schönen Bachlauf mit Mörtelwannen nach dem Prinzip gebaut


----------



## Verena129 (21. Aug. 2019)

Geplant war, dass im tiefen Bereich ( naja 40cm ist nicht tief) ein gewisser Wasserstand hält. Steigt er darüber hinaus,  soll das Wasser in den Bach ablaufen. Die Pumpe pumpt das Wasser dann zurück, so dass ein Kreislauf entstehen sollte. Das Wasser im tiefen Bereich sinkt allerdings viel weiter ab als ich dachte. Da kann auf keinen Fall was ablaufen. Der Sand ringsum ist ja auch trocken. (Außer natürlich es hat geregnet).


----------



## Verena129 (21. Aug. 2019)

Ich werde den hinteren Bereich dann mal etwas erhöhen, damit sich dort etwas mehr Wasser sammelt und dann beobachten was passiert.


----------



## DbSam (21. Aug. 2019)

Hallo 'Huhu',

ich komme mit Deinen Formulierungen nicht ganz klar, bzw. kann diese nicht richtig einordnen:


Verena129 schrieb:


> ..., dass im tiefen Bereich ( naja 40cm ist nicht tief) ein gewisser Wasserstand hält.





Verena129 schrieb:


> Ich werde den hinteren Bereich dann mal etwas erhöhen



Gehen wir mal vom Bachlauf im Betrieb aus:
Wenn Du die Pumpe abschaltest, dann sammelt sich das vorher im Umlauf befindliche Wasser im unteren Becken. - Also da, wo der Bachlauf drin endet und in welchem auch die Pumpe liegt. Das Fassungsvermögen dieses Becken muss dafür ausreichend groß sein und es darf dort auch bei maximalen Wasserstand kein Wasserverlust durch Kapillar-/Saugwirkung be- oder entstehen.

Wie Ida auch schon geschrieben hat:
Durch geschickte Gestaltung des Bachlaufes, mit Integration vieler kleiner Wasserbecken oder Senken, kann im Bachlauf auch Wasser stehen wenn keine Pumpe in Betrieb ist.
Am oben beschriebenen Problem ändert sich nichts. Evtl. ist etwas weniger Puffer erforderlich, je nach Anlage des Bachlaufes.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ralph_hh (21. Aug. 2019)

Der Bachlauf wird gefüllt, indem der Teich überläuft.
Wenn die Pumpe also läuft, dann läuft der Teich über und das Wasser somit im Kreis.
Nachts stellt die Pumpe den Betrieb ein, der Teich läuft nicht mehr über und der Bach läuft leer, hin zur Pumpe. Wenn die nicht fördert sammelt sich dort alles Wasser, was sonst im Kreis fließt. Ist dort genug Speichervolumen oder läuft das über?
Probierst mal aus, wenn du die Pumpe abstellst, was passiert dann?

Du schreibst, der Wasserstand sinkt. Wo denn, in welchem der zwei Becken. Im Teich oder im Bachlauf / Pumpensumpf?
Über Nacht? Wenn die Pumpe sagen wir um 20 Uhr aufhört, und um 20:10 ist das alles leergelaufen im Bach, dann verliert sich da bis morgens das Wasser? Das wird über Nacht nicht nennenswert verdunsten, wenn die Umgebungsluft abkühlt.


----------



## Verena129 (21. Aug. 2019)

Genau das ist das Problem. Ich hätte erwartet, dass im Teich, sobald kein Wasser mehr in den Bach überläuft, der Wasserstand sich hält. Das ist aber leider nicht der Fall.


----------



## Whyatt (21. Aug. 2019)

Du schreibst über Nacht sinkt der Wasserstand um 3-4 cm. Also in ca. 12 Stunden?
Mein Vorschlag wäre morgens nicht nachzufüllen sondern zu beobachten was in den nächsten 12 Stunden passiert und in den folgenden jeweils weiteren 12 Stunden.
Sinkt der Wasserstand weiter oder pendelt er sich irgendwo ein?
Danach kannst du evtl auf Lochsuche gehen oder darauf schließen dass du vielleicht doch über die Ufermatten viel Verdunstung hast oder vielleicht nochmal das Thema Kapillarsperre angehst.
Wieviel Liter fließen denn da Abends noch durch den Bach? Die müssten sich an der Pumpe ja sammeln? Wie groß ist deine Teichoberfläche?


----------



## Verena129 (22. Aug. 2019)

Ok. Ich fülle heute nicht auf. Der Bach ist recht schmal. Zwischen 20 cm - 40cm? (Bin nicht gut im schätzen) und ca 14m lang. Max. 10cm tief. Der Teich 1m x 2m. Max 40cm (1m x1m) und dann noch ein Flachwasserbereich der ab ca. 5cm in den Bach überläuft. Die flachste Stelle vor dem Überlauf liegt morgens komplett trocken. Da ist der maximale Wasserstand ca 2-3cm hoch.
(Foto vom Überlauf)


----------



## ralph_hh (22. Aug. 2019)

Also verliert der TEICH Wasser, nicht der Bauchlauf...?

Aus dem Bild kann man den Folienrand und die Ausführung der Kapillarsperre nicht erkennen. Da die Kapillarwirkung von Vlies und co, die das Wasser aus dem Teich in die Umgebung zieht eine häufige Ursache für Wasserverlust ist, einfach mal die Frage: Hast Du verstanden, was eine Kapillarsperre ist, wie die funktioniert und glaubst Du, das bei Dir richtig gemacht zu haben?


----------



## Verena129 (22. Aug. 2019)

Huhu

Ich hoffe schon, dass ich es richtig gemacht habe. Unter den Kieseln ist blanke Folie, der Sand dahinter ist trocken. Wenn der Wasser ziehen würde,  wäre er doch feucht?


----------



## PeBo (22. Aug. 2019)

Oh, bei 14 m Bachlauflänge kommt natürlich einiges an Oberfläche zusammen, bei nur sehr wenig Wasservolumen. Da hast du natürlich alleine durch die Verdunstung sehr viel Verlust.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Verena129 (22. Aug. 2019)

Ja im Bach würde mich das auch nicht wundern. Aber der Teich hat ja einen Überlauf. Ab einem bestimmten Wasserstand läuft kein weiteres Wasser in den Bach ab. Trotzdem verliert der Teich selbst über Nacht Wasser. Der Wasserstand sinkt, sobald kein Wasser aus dem Bach zurückgepumpt wird ab.


----------



## krallowa (22. Aug. 2019)

Verena129 schrieb:


> Dort habe ich dann an der tiefsten Stelle eine kleine Pumpe, die das Wasser über einen Schlauch zurück in den Teich pumpt.


Hallo,
wie leitest du denn das Wasser zurück in den Teich, oberhalb oder unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche?


----------



## Verena129 (22. Aug. 2019)

Unterhalb. Der Schlauch liegt auf der Teichfolie unter den Matten.


----------



## krallowa (22. Aug. 2019)

Vielleicht zieht dir der Schlauch den Teich leer, wenn er tiefer als der Überlauf zum Bachlauf liegt ist das evtl. das Problem. So werden meistens Aquarien geleert.


----------



## Verena129 (22. Aug. 2019)

Du meinst, wenn die Pumpe aus ist läuft Wasser über den Schlauch vom Teich in den Bach?


----------



## krallowa (22. Aug. 2019)

Leg den Schlauch einfach mal frei auf die Ufermatte und teste eine Nacht lang


----------



## PeBo (22. Aug. 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Vielleicht zieht dir der Schlauch den Teich leer



Das würde ich jetzt auch vermuten, die solarangetriebenen Pumpe läuft nachts nicht und das Wasser läuft rückwärts durch die Pumpe.


----------



## Verena129 (22. Aug. 2019)

Ich bräuchte das Ende im Prinzip ja nur aus dem Teich in den Bach legen. Das ist ne gute Idee. Probier ich mal.


----------



## Verena129 (22. Aug. 2019)

Wenn es das wäre, wäre es ja auch nicht weiter schlimm. Dann müsste ich nur sicherstellen, dass der Bach genug Fassungsvermögen hat, um den Teich morgens wieder aufzufüllen. Ich teste das heute Abend!


----------



## Verena129 (22. Aug. 2019)

Ich hab mal was aus unserem alten Katzenbrunnen gebaut. So dürfte ja nix aus dem Teich entwischen.


----------



## PeBo (22. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Verena, es reicht schon wenn der Schlauch irgendwie über der Wasseroberfläche endet. Dies kann man auch so gestalten, dass man nichts davon sieht oder hört (zum Beispiel über die Ufermatte oberhalb dem maximalen Wasserniveau).
Beim Abstellen der Pumpe zieht der Schlauch dann Luft anstatt Wasser und Dir läuft nur der Schlauch leer!
Aber so wie du es jetzt gelöst hast funktioniert es natürlich auch.

@krallowa Toll dass du darauf gekommen bist, ohne den Teich vor Ort zu sehen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Verena129 (22. Aug. 2019)

Ja, vielen Dank im Voraus. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Verena129 (23. Aug. 2019)

Huhu

Es scheint zu funktionieren. Heute morgen war das Wasser nicht weg. Jetzt muss ich nur den Schlauch verstecken und ich bin zufrieden. Vielen Dank


----------



## krallowa (26. Aug. 2019)

Super,
kleiner Schlauch, große Wirkung.
Wenn es so einfach war
Das Bier geht dann wohl auf dich 

MfG
Ralf


----------

